# blue tegu update!



## Renske (Dec 11, 2012)

I did not post for a long time. So here an update of my blue.

The male in june 2012:











The male in august 2012:





Now (2 years old):
















The female in june 2012:










The female in august 2012:











Now (3 years old):
















Our new baby (3 months old):
















We also bulding a new enclosure in the basement:

























Soon more updates!


----------



## Brittneym (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous GORGEOUS tegus! And that whole basement as there enclosure? (unless im missunderstood) looks like its going to be a tegu paradise down there  i love everything about this!


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just let me know when you get a clutch next season


----------



## Brittneym (Dec 11, 2012)

Agreed^^ if all hires well with my first Tegu this year I'll definitely be looking into a blue! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## tegus4life (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome! Let me know if you get babies too


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 12, 2012)

I believe she's in the Netherlands, so if she does get baby blues, I doubt any of us in the US of A will be getting any. Too complicated. Love the way the blues look, and your enclosures never cease to amaze me. Keep it up!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 12, 2012)

_Ditto ^ ^ ^ and where did you get the new little one?_


----------



## Brittneym (Dec 12, 2012)

Aww it would still be awesome to own a blue from the Netherlands haha if it were possible without affecting the Tegu of course


----------



## Renske (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. It would be posible. A friend of my in germany where I got my new baby blue, have send the rest of his babys to the USA. I could ask how he did it. It would be good for the genetics, becouse all european blue tegus came from brazill and are almost wild. So still have healty genetics. But I think you guys have to pay more for my blues than in The USA becouse they are very rare in europe and you have to pay for te shipping over sea. It would be interested for breeders but not if you just want 1 tegu.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 12, 2012)

Did the recent import of blue tegus into Europe all come from the same clutch? I'm not sure how many tegus were actually imported.


----------



## Renske (Dec 12, 2012)

No not the same clutch but the same farm in brazill, how now does not exist anymore. I did some research about my tegus and others in europe


----------



## chriswizz (Dec 12, 2012)

Renske said:


> No not the same clutch but the same farm in brazill, how now does not exist anymore. I did some research about my tegus and others in europe


thats the exact same thing i found out, so what we have got is all were getting.there does seem to be quite a fiew though, possibly 70 or so in the uk alone.

when you say a friend sent some to america was you talking about Hans, we have spoken a fiew times, its great that you have one of his babies, i may also be making the same trade with some of my babies.


----------



## Renske (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes I am talking about Hans. I will give him one of my babys next year. Last year my male was too young to breed. 
I will sell some in europe and mybe some in America. 
But first lets see if they breed.


----------



## Renske (Dec 20, 2012)

A new opdate of the enclosure and basement/cave we are bulding.


----------



## Noobske (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesomesauce! I'll come check again soon ;-)


----------



## Renske (Jan 4, 2013)

New update! almost ready for the tegus!~


----------



## Renske (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## bfb345 (Apr 13, 2013)

lookin good as always


----------



## Pogi Hegrata (Apr 17, 2013)

wow very great, blue tegu have blue colour in skin or white skin ? im sorry because, me no have blue tegu and in my country only 1 person have blue tegu. so I never saw the blue Tegu directly.


----------



## Renske (Aug 2, 2013)

Update




























Some babies we bred:


----------



## KritterKeeper (Aug 2, 2013)

Babies look great! Love all the pics!


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 2, 2013)

They look nice

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jtrux (Aug 3, 2013)

Just phenomenal.


----------



## tegus4life (Aug 3, 2013)

Beautiful, great shots!


----------

